# So.. this strava thing...



## downfader (23 Aug 2014)

I've used this a few times since I signed up a couple of weeks ago. Things I've realised:

..I'm not that competitive it seems. Looking at various segments it seems I'm ranked around 500 in the area. Now there are around 4000 riders in Southampton, but most are just normal people going from A to B. So I gather - could it be that people are coming here for the KOMs etc..?

...another thing I noticed - the amount of KOMs awarded on a couple of really steep hills (most hills here aint that bad tbh) where I'm suspect as to the rider.. One is Chessel Avenue. I looked the other week and it seems a few riders had completed this climb in about 35 seconds. Look at it now and the top guy did this in about 1 minute 42 seconds. Thats more realistic. I do wonder if Strava have realised theres been some hi-jinks there?

..and another.. the amount of people who just use "Morning ride" settings... I can understand for the commute but its nice to know other details. Warm and sunny? Raining? Enjoy it? I'm probably being picky there tbh. 

These clubs on there. Are they real clubs with organised rides, or just user groups or like Friending or clicking LIKE on facebook? Found that a bit difficult to figure out.

Anyone on here use Strava? Who should I follow on the pro side?


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Aug 2014)

Laurens Ten Dam logs all his rides. Bit quick


----------



## gazza_d (23 Aug 2014)

For pros, just search any of the Tour de France routes though Yorkshire. There are a few KOMs which are gonna take some beating!

the Strava "clubs" are nothing more really than user groups, although local CCs have Strava groups.

I'm not competitive, as I am challenged in the power to weight ratio department, but I find Strava very useful for tracking my fitness on my commute and rides. Often what felt slow and painful ended up being a quick personal time on a few segments.

I love it


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Aug 2014)

I use Strava mainly just to log my rides and see how I'm doing vs myself. The only two guys I'm getting a little competitive with are my brother and a mate, which is pushing me to improve.

I'm not going to be dedicated enough to become super fast, but I'm still fitter than I've ever been in my life at 43.


----------



## downfader (23 Aug 2014)

gazza_d said:


> For pros, just search any of the Tour de France routes though Yorkshire. There are a few KOMs which are gonna take some beating!
> 
> the Strava "clubs" are nothing more really than user groups, although local CCs have Strava groups.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was amazed the other day to even get a reasonable time through a headwind and work related pain! 



Hacienda71 said:


> Laurens Ten Dam logs all his rides. Bit quick


Found him. Epic. http://www.strava.com/pros/laurenstendam


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Aug 2014)

Yeah, Laurens is fast. One of his "training" rides with some very stiff climbs in it, covering over 100 miles, averaged 25mph 

I can average 25mph over 2 or 3 miles..... if it's gently downhill.....with a tailwind.


----------



## downfader (23 Aug 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yeah, Laurens is fast. One of his "training" rides with some very stiff climbs in it, covering over 100 miles, averaged 25mph
> 
> I can average 25mph over 2 or 3 miles..... if it's gently downhill.....with a tailwind.


Always amazed when they say that on Eurosport. Sean sucking through his teeth and saying "..the rider was obviously having a bit of an off day, he was only managing 30mph in the pack.."

..obviously..


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Aug 2014)

Sean cracks me up sometimes, like when he swears on live TV from time to time without realising he's said it


----------



## downfader (23 Aug 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Sean cracks me up sometimes, like when he swears on live TV from time to time without realising he's said it



He's one of the most boring sounding commentators but FULL of knowledge about bikes, sport, technology...


----------



## bianchi1 (24 Aug 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Laurens Ten Dam logs all his rides. Bit quick




But then the trick is to sprint like an idiot up one section of a climb....create a segment....then that makes you better than a top pro. Doesn't it?

http://www.strava.com/segments/4711619. (I'm William...and I nearly died after that effort!)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Aug 2014)

I've only got the free version of Strava, how much is the pay version and is it worth it ?


----------



## Easytigers (24 Aug 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I've only got the free version of Strava, how much is the pay version and is it worth it ?


I just got a free month trial of premium and to be honest, as I don't use a HR monitor or power meter, it's not that much better. To be fair though, I only signed up a couple of days ago and haven't had that much time to mess about with it.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2014)

Clubs: as described, they can be anything. For instance, there's http://www.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat - which maybe you'd like to join.

If you see a suspicious KOM (ie you think they were in a car) you can flag the ride, and it may get removed. Harder to see is someone using digital epo. I'm slow enough that those people don't bother me.

I strava all my rides. On the app it defaults to "Morning ride" etc. I don't bother to change that unless it's a very special outing.

You can also "follow" people you know. If you do that, you can see your time compared to theirs, so have little competitions. The list of riders you follow will be unique to you, so your placing on that list will be your little secret.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Aug 2014)

I log nearly all my rides just to keep a record of what I am doing so I can look back at it if I wish . I say nearly all as sometimes I take a bit of time out just to ride without having to take a phone or wait for the garmin to find a signal .
I only really follow people I know and ride with . Its good fun trying to beat each other on mileage but its all just a bit of silliness


----------



## bpsmith (24 Aug 2014)

Similar to above. Just a bit if fun and competition only when you want it to be. You will soon find yourself shooting up the ranks though, especially on your more regular segments. It's a great motivator, just don't get too bogged down!


----------



## Louch (25 Aug 2014)

I use it to train against myself, like to see 1,2 or 3 medals to let me know I'm getting better or staying close to my best. If you want more details on your efforts, use your strava data on veloviewer.com @Flick of the Elbow . It's free and gives lots of stats that even strava premium doesn't


----------



## cd365 (25 Aug 2014)

+1 for veloviewer


----------



## the_mikey (25 Aug 2014)

downfader said:


> He's one of the most boring sounding commentators but FULL of knowledge about bikes, sport, technology...



Graham Jones


----------



## jefmcg (25 Aug 2014)

I think I hate veloviewer. Haven't got my head around it really, but just ran it for the first time in a few weeks. "Improved placings: 4. Worse placings: *449*"!!!


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2014)

If they are faster than you they must be cheating, its the law !


----------



## Louch (25 Aug 2014)

When I started, I looked at a lot of segments and thought they just be cheating. Then I got close, then I seen those times beaten in person. Few I have beaten myself , gravity is a Gracious gift for a chubby descender


----------



## G3CWI (25 Aug 2014)

Things to bear in mind when viewing Strava leaderboards:


Strava takes no account of the weather. A tailwind will move you up the rankings.
Strava takes no account of whether you are riding alone or in a group - riding in a group can raise your speed by surprisingly large amounts
Strava can't account for traffic etc.
The Stava community is atypical when compared to the general population. I would be amazed if the Strava community was not, on average, far fitter than the general population
Races take place on some public roads drawing in talented cyclists from wide areas. You may be comparing yourself to some of the best from across the country.
Time trials take place on public roads. Top competitors have the gear, training and skills to go a lot faster than the rest of us.
Some people will focus on a specific segment or segments and actually train and compete for those specific goals.
Unless you sign up for a premium membership you are comparing yourself to (possibly) younger and fitter riders.
...so don't feel too bad when you are well down the rankings.

Incidentally, I rather doubt that cheating is widespread - although it will certainly occur.


----------



## fatjel (25 Aug 2014)

Have recently got a garmin in an attempt to get lost less often on audaxes the strava thing is a bit of a bonus
Has confirmed what I've long suspected.. I'm very slow but go further than most


----------



## downfader (25 Aug 2014)

Oh I'm not worried about rankings. I can certainly see people training for segments.


----------



## Donger (25 Aug 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I log nearly all my rides just to keep a record of what I am doing so I can look back at it if I wish . I say nearly all as sometimes I take a bit of time out just to ride without having to take a phone or wait for the garmin to find a signal .
> I only really follow people I know and ride with . Its good fun trying to beat each other on mileage but its all just a bit of silliness


 
Cuchilo, that seems quite a sensible answer that I can _almost_ relate to. It must just be me, then, but I just don't get it at all. I log all of my rides on my PC after doing them to monitor my progress. This is all the motivation I need.

When I go out with the local club we do some great rides and I can just about keep up, but nobody ever slows down to look at a great view, and they rarely stop to socialise. It's all heads down brisk pace all the way. Then when you least expect it, a full-on sprint suddenly starts up ahead of you and they disappear over the horizon - apparently because someone has decreed some nondescript section of dull housing estate to be a "Strava Sprint Segment" where you can measure yourself against people you have never met. Only musing here, but if you are that keen on racing against strangers, why not join a club that actually does that for real? .... and does it safely instead of turning residential streets into outdoor velodromes?

Personally, I enjoy just getting out on the bike to explore the countryside with my camera and doing training rides purely with the intention of getting myself fit enough to know that I can go anywhere and up any hill that I come across. It's also nice to get out on the road with one or two mates and stop off at pubs or cafes for a joke and a natter. Not that what I'm really looking for is for someone else to play Compo and Clegg to my Foggy Dewhurst. I have cycled in the Ardennes, the Alps and the Pyrennees and don't feel the need to prove myself., but with the recent popularity of the TDF, everyone suddenly has to have a racing bike and has to rush around showing each other how fast they are. Is it normal not to want to race, or is that considered weird these days?


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

The argument that faster people are likely to be younger doesn't really hold water, in my area at least. On those segments where I am in the top 30, the higher percentage of riders are actually in late thirties or early forties, so slightly older than me. Whereas people assume that they are likely to be late teens or early twenties.

I agree that there are plenty of really fit and experienced cyclists on Strava, but there are also a lot of guys and girls like us too. Personally, I think there is now a good balance on there, leaving scope for us mortals and also scope for the semi-pros too.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

@Donger it is normal that you don't want to race or use Strava. You shouldn't be chastised for that view. It is also normal to want to compete, albeit against yourself or random others. Nobody should be chastised for that view either. Cycling is what you want it to be in my book.

A good mix of both is ideally what I do. I spend some of my rides casually spinning and enjoying my surroundings and part of them having a good blast. I do tend to try for specific segments though, but I ride solo so it's hardly antisocial. In a group, that could be weird, I agree.

I have also started leaving my Garmin off and just logging rides via my iPhone in back pocket. This gives me the chance to ride without specifically trying to keep pace, which often ends up in me being even faster at times, which is strange.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Aug 2014)

I think it's just a really useful app and i only use it for comparing my own personal times.
In my neck of the woods i do usually see a certain mr dowsett kom on the segments.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> The argument that faster people are likely to be younger doesn't really hold water,



I'm 94. I do find younger folk are often faster.


----------



## Dark46 (25 Aug 2014)

I love Strava and I'm using the free version . I like tracking my progress and can see how I'm doing to other peeps in my area . 
Don't be disheartened if your down in the numbers as there is always someone better than you. 
I always go by my times and as long as I'm improving I'm happy. If you ride with others in a group it automatically puts you together. 
It's also good for following people too. I also like how you can use it on your mobile or via a Garmin device.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2014)

My strava times compared to others remind me of the immortal words of Ronnie Corbett, I know my place.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My strava times compared to others remind me of the immortal words of Ronnie Corbett, I know my place.



But your place isn't set at your current point. You can always go up as you improve...but can always drop down too as others improve. Lol.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Aug 2014)

G3CWI said:


> Things to bear in mind when viewing Strava leaderboards:



I have just been importing data into Strava from Endomondo. I was amazed to see that I was 1st on one segment - and boy was my speed great. On looking back at the data I started to see a problem. It was far too fast for me. It was only then that I remembered that I had fallen and injured myself and my PB was in the ambulance


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

So did you flag your ride as such? Or did you just accept the KOM?


----------



## TheJDog (26 Aug 2014)

I really like Strava. In the past two years I've used it as a monitoring tool for my strength and fitness. I've seen my times tumble on some hilly segments nearby, and am now unhappy if I'm not hitting the top 10% of everyone. My average HR on rides has improved, my average speed has improved, and my ability to cover distance has improved. Currently thinking of hitting all the "100 Climbs" segments in the South East. Time up Ditchling Beacon on Saturday, 6:32, compared to over 10 minutes in February (though that was a cold, windy, solo ride). Veloviewer is weird as a scoring system for Strava. The segments where I think I have done best probably don't appear in the segments used to generate my score. Seeing a 10,000 place improvement on some segments after a good ride is quite satisfying, though it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Aug 2014)

Never understood why people would upload their information for public viewing- unless they are in a group of friends tracking each other's progress.


----------



## Longshot (26 Aug 2014)

I managed to set a whole load of 1st places on Strava a couple of months back. Somewhat surprised, I checked back and realised my Strava was defaulting to 'run' rather than 'ride'


----------



## TheJDog (26 Aug 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Never understood why people would upload their information for public viewing- unless they are in a group of friends tracking each other's progress.



Why not? The site relies on other people's information to inform them on how they are doing. If you aren't making your information public, you're taking but not giving.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2014)

One thing that I find it useful for is if I'm planning a ride and see a humungous hill in the way I can quickly go to Google and search for "_hillname_ site:strava.com" and find a segment for it. This is a lazy way to get the total climb and length of the hill, easier than straining my eyes over map contours. And if I take the fastest time and multiply it by two, I also get an estimate of how long it will take me to get up!


----------



## G3CWI (26 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> So did you flag your ride as such? Or did you just accept the KOM?



Neither. I trimmed it to remove the ambulance part.


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

I use it to track my rides and see my mileage, but use Veloviewer for most of that.

Also I create a segment for my ride to and from work, no one else does that whole route so when I get a KOM, I know it's my personal best. (PS: NO ONE RIDE MY COMMUTE PLEASE! )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I think I hate veloviewer. Haven't got my head around it really, but just ran it for the first time in a few weeks. "Improved placings: 4. Worse placings: *449*"!!!



That happens to everyone, as more people join Strava your position can only go down. Have a look at your velo score (click on the summary tab on the main page) that is a better indicator of how your are improving (or not!)


----------



## JoeyB (26 Aug 2014)

I use Strava to track my progress on a couple of local routes I do and for general mileage tracking too. Without Strava I wouldn't have the motivation to push on throughout my local loop. There are quite a few 10/15 minute segments through the circuit so I can focus on different parts of the route depending on my mood. If I'm feeling really energetic I can attack two or three sections.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Aug 2014)

If I owned Strava I would get the developers to make the KOM either Daily, Weekly or Monthly or all three and stick it on Premium and then bottom of the list overall KOM as that on the whole has the least Kudos attached to it. On my commute I reckon I have covered most segments somewhere in the region of 500+ times and any PB's or even 2/3 PB are as rare as rocking horse excrement. Simply because during this period I have encountered at least three times freakish perfect weather conditions or latched on to a better faster rider (not that there is one of course) to drag me along!


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Aug 2014)

TheJDog said:


> Why not? The site relies on other people's information to inform them on how they are doing. If you aren't making your information public, you're taking but not giving.


That's assuming anything I would be posting has any value TJD!


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

And just after I posted that I got my commute KOM. WOO

Check out my 6.9 km Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/185580899


----------



## cd365 (26 Aug 2014)

@Hop3y on your Strava, on the Tiny Climb segment the KOM's speed was 113.2MPH hahaha, I'd be flagging that!


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

cd365 said:


> @Hop3y on your Strava, on the Tiny Climb segment the KOM's speed was 113.2MPH hahaha, I'd be flagging that!



Only just spotted that! Definitely having a flagging session tonight.


----------



## hatwell (26 Aug 2014)

I am proper addicted to it - I think partly because it's easier to get QOMs than KOMs due to a pretty big gender imbalance.


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

cd365 said:


> @Hop3y on your Strava, on the Tiny Climb segment the KOM's speed was 113.2MPH hahaha, I'd be flagging that!



Did you flag it? It's been deleted


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

Hop3y said:


> And just after I posted that I got my commute KOM. WOO
> 
> Check out my 6.9 km Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/185580899



So just how did you manage that 119 mph then?


----------



## cd365 (26 Aug 2014)

Yeah I did flag it lol


----------



## cd365 (26 Aug 2014)

hatwell said:


> I am proper addicted to it - I think partly because it's easier to get QOMs than KOMs due to a pretty big gender imbalance.


Maybe I should register as a woman then lol! Though some men do that!!


----------



## Hop3y (26 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> So just how did you manage that 119 mph then?



I didn't. The old KOM did.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

Hop3y said:


> I didn't. The old KOM did.



Just got confused as you said you got the KOM. No worries.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Aug 2014)

hatwell said:


> I am proper addicted to it - I think partly because it's easier to get QOMs than KOMs due to a pretty big gender imbalance.


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-qom-problem.156567/


----------



## Garry A (26 Aug 2014)

I'm getting a bit tired of segments not registering because I've went through trees at the start and the signal has took a wobble. I nearly burst myself doing a hill segment today and it says I deviated at 48%.......it's an effing straight road


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

Garry A said:


> I'm getting a bit tired of segments not registering because I've went through trees at the start and the signal has took a wobble. I nearly burst myself doing a hill segment today and it says I deviated at 48%.......it's an effing straight road



What GPS device are you using?


----------



## Garry A (26 Aug 2014)

Old garmin etrex. Had it for hill walking so wasnt spending on a new one. The reciever probably isn't as good as new ones. Dunno if any others have the same problem with the new ones.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

Not a crappy Chinese jobbie by a long way then. Gutted for you, that it's playing up when you have bust a gut trying to push hard!


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Aug 2014)

Garry A said:


> I'm getting a bit tired of segments not registering because I've went through trees at the start and the signal has took a wobble. I nearly burst myself doing a hill segment today and it says I deviated at 48%.......it's an effing straight road


Try snap on raceshape to correct the gps cockup.


----------



## TheJDog (27 Aug 2014)

hatwell said:


> I am proper addicted to it - I think partly because it's easier to get QOMs than KOMs due to a pretty big gender imbalance.



I use the QOM as a target for a lot of segments. It took me a long time to beat the QOM time up Swain's Lane. If I'm near the QOM time I think I'd doing pretty OK. If I'm ahead of it, I'm happy  Is that sexist?


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2014)

The QOM are definitely easier to get than the men though there are some fast females out there on some of the segments. The other thing is finding the quiet segments, I'm an explorer, so I often take random routes and then occasionally I discover I've got a QOM cos I'm the first female to take that route.


----------



## hatwell (27 Aug 2014)

I don't have one for being the only woman but definitely a couple where I'm first of two or three female riders


----------



## G3CWI (27 Aug 2014)

Create your own segments. Make them private and enjoy KOM kudos.


----------



## cd365 (28 Aug 2014)

I've done that for my commute to/from work, for which I claimed back my KOM from me last night, average speed 20.1mph. I was pleased :-)


----------



## Learnincurve (28 Aug 2014)

I love me some strava times. Was using the strava app but bought myself a present for not being able to cycle for 7 weeks (holidays) in the form of a second hand garmin forerunner 305 from ebay for £50.


----------



## JoeyB (28 Aug 2014)

I'm confused. Got a notification yesterday that I had lost my KOM...WHAT!? I never even had a KOM?? Its on a bit of road that I do frequent but in the opposite direction, which I have never done? Slightly confused. Could it be a new segment just created? My entry on the leaderboard is from about a year ago though so not sure about that.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Aug 2014)

If someone creates a new segment, then it factors in every logged ride historically and creates a retrospective leader board.

It obviously means that you MUST have cycled that route on the past at some point. I am guessing "about a year ago".


----------



## NorvernRob (28 Aug 2014)

I love it, definitely having some fun on my training ride loop with these winds lately. I went out last night and the wind had changed direction, I was fighting it all the way out, whereas last time I had a nice tailwind.

I've bagged myself top 15 places on nearly all the segments on the 19 mile loop though, all of which have hundreds of attempts. And I'm above Ben Swift and Russ and Dean Downing on some segments, yeah ok so they weren't trying but so what 

Can you tell the head and tailwind segments from these two rides 

https://www.strava.com/activities/186157082

https://www.strava.com/activities/183444555


----------



## Ian193 (28 Aug 2014)

Got my 1st KOM last night on way home from work well chuffed I was 5th place went down the road pretty quick and when I plugged the garmin in it came up KOM was 1.35 now joint top 1.17


----------



## bpsmith (29 Aug 2014)

The problem with my area is that whenever one if us gets a KOM or top 10, the others that were following then go on that route next ride out and sneak it off each other. Good fun, but annoying at times.


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

I couldn't get the app to work today - first try - it didn't seem to like my location. 
I used map my ride in the end.. not going to be competitive mind you, just good to see progress.


----------



## Dark46 (29 Aug 2014)

Not a chance for me to get KOM as I've got Moto GP rider Scott Redding living by me and in some segments he's 3 mph than my cycling club buddies and close to KOM on a lot .


----------



## Learnincurve (29 Aug 2014)

I can beat you on the never getting a KOM thing. They put those anti-motorbike barriers up everywhere  people at the top half of every segment along the trails set their scores when they could cycle along without stopping, where as now you have to stop all the fricking time. 

There should really be a way to have legacy segments alongside new ones.


----------



## G3CWI (1 Sep 2014)

Just for amusement I decided to see how easy it is to make a huge improvement in my Strava ranking. I selected a route that I know very well and researched a few segments. I took my new super-bike and cycled out very slowly indeed and sprinted each segment (I'm talking overweight 55 year-old here). The segments were spaced out so that I had a few kilometres of recovery in between each one.The results were interesting (amazing actually). I shot up the tables, in most cases rising hundreds of places. On some segments I have beaten nearly all the local club riders. On one, I am the fastest in the local club group, beating proper racers.

Unfair? Cheating? Well I rode them all so I wont be deleting any. But I did maximise my chances. It does show how Strava can be "manipulated".


----------



## Learnincurve (1 Sep 2014)

I think you are doing yourself a disservice here, this is how a hell of a lot of people at the top of strava do it. They may not even go for records for all the segments on the route, just cycle out nice and slow and then spend a few hours trying to better scores on one or two.

So congratulations, it may not be your fastest average time but congratulations, you were faster than some 19 year old whipper snapper who did the exact same thing as you.


----------



## Simontm (1 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I think you are doing yourself a disservice here, this is how a hell of a lot of people at the top of strava do it. They may not even go for records for all the segments on the route, just cycle out nice and slow and then spend a few hours trying to better scores on one or two.



Was gonna say I saw what I presume we're Strava segmenters on the way back from work. As I tried to keep up a reasonable speed with the head wind, two blokes at two different sections had stopped and were checking their phones.


----------



## Simontm (1 Sep 2014)

Course could be entirely innocent


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Sep 2014)

I will be the first to admit that the majority of my best segment times are wind-assisted. I have done the "ride out steady then smash a couple of segments" thing (one of those is 2.5 miles long, so it does me some good) too.

Often though a PB pops up unexpectedly. On a local steep climb of about a mile, I had my brother riding in front of me. He sets off quick and is handy on climbs, but he served as a useful carrot to keep me pushing on. I was actually closing on him near the top and carved 10 seconds off my previous best


----------



## Zcapp96 (2 Sep 2014)

G3CWI said:


> Just for amusement I decided to see how easy it is to make a huge improvement in my Strava ranking. I selected a route that I know very well and researched a few segments. I took my new super-bike and cycled out very slowly indeed and sprinted each segment (I'm talking overweight 55 year-old here). The segments were spaced out so that I had a few kilometres of recovery in between each one.The results were interesting (amazing actually). I shot up the tables, in most cases rising hundreds of places. On some segments I have beaten nearly all the local club riders. On one, I am the fastest in the local club group, beating proper racers.
> 
> Unfair? Cheating? Well I rode them all so I wont be deleting any. But I did maximise my chances. It does show how Strava can be "manipulated".


]
This is just interval training so should be encouraged!


----------



## downfader (2 Sep 2014)

Bit of a change. Had the past 2 weeks off work and havent been much bothered with riding, had lots of other family stuff etc. Did have a couple of times where I could go out for a walk though and thought I'd use strava to log a couple...

http://www.strava.com/activities/188794249
http://www.strava.com/activities/188251132

The second link is actually the first attempt at logging a walk. I forgot to turn the app back on when I exited the shop, with the first I just left it on as I bumbled through trying to find the goods (they've rearranged the blimmin place too). I did laugh because 20 minutes to walk to the shop, so many people I know faff around with the car to drive in and get the same stuff I've simply stuffed into the rucksack. 

A tiny bit of exercise and no petrol costs.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Sep 2014)

There is an option for walking (running) instead of cycling....


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Sep 2014)

bpsmith said:


> The problem with my area is that whenever one if us gets a KOM or top 10, the others that were following then go on that route next ride out and sneak it off each other. Good fun, but annoying at times.


Just smash the top time and let the losers try and catch you .


Says the man that has been trying to smash the uxbridge road for over a year  I'm getting close though


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2014)

Some of these segments are a wee bit dodgy. One local to me is a short but steep downhill with a 45 degree right hander at the bottom, and right on the apex a gravel farm track opens into the road leaving the corner strewn with dusty debris. It's dodgier than Nick Cleggs dress sense, an to taken it at any speed is an arse twitching experience. If No idea how the top rankers got round it at the speeds they reckon, as its dicey enough on 4 wheels. I'm thinking of reporting it to Strava as being unduly dangerous.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Sep 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Just smash the top time and let the losers try and catch you .
> 
> 
> Says the man that has been trying to smash the uxbridge road for over a year  I'm getting close though



Sadly, I am not at that level just yet. It's my first year of cycling. Started properly in April, but getting better all the time. Still holding my own in our work group though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2014)

only use it for running (slowly)


----------



## SimonJKH (3 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Some of these segments are a wee bit dodgy. One local to me is a short but steep downhill with a 45 degree right hander at the bottom, and right on the apex a gravel farm track opens into the road leaving the corner strewn with dusty debris. It's dodgier than Nick Cleggs dress sense, an to taken it at any speed is an arse twitching experience. If No idea how the top rankers got round it at the speeds they reckon, as its dicey enough on 4 wheels. I'm thinking of reporting it to Strava as being unduly dangerous.


It would be fairly simple for them to not allow downhill segments to be created. I'd be in favour of that.


----------



## Learnincurve (3 Sep 2014)

Or, alternatively they could implement a system whereby people could flag segments that they think are dangerous and then when they come up as hazards people could make adult decisions for themselves. Such as avoiding that bit/taking it slowly or just hit the I am over 18 and don't hold strava responsible for my own actions box.

People who go pelting along hell for leather and knickers to everyone else have always done this and will always do this, as all Strava has done is to make it easier to share your times. Back in the days of yore in the darkness before the internet came into being you would just use a stopwatch and "no cheating!"


----------



## bpsmith (3 Sep 2014)

Makes me laugh that fast downhills linked on Strava are frowned upon...whilst there's always a new "What's Your Fastest Speed Achieved" thread running with many posts. No mention of Strava, it's suddenly acceptable.


----------



## G3CWI (4 Sep 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> It would be fairly simple for them to not allow downhill segments to be created. I'd be in favour of that.




Is your contention that all downhill segments are dangerous? I assume not in which case your suggestion would be a rather blunt instrument. How would you handle segments that contained a downhill section along with uphill parts?


----------



## 152l2 (4 Sep 2014)

Does any one know how many rides i can keep unsyc'd without losing them?
I will be using Strava whilst in Holland next week and dont think i will be able to get online to upload my routes.


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Sep 2014)

Strava phone apps should have it's own league tables, some of the segments have ridiculous av.speeds all by iphone apps some at 60mph average, kinda spoils it for everyone not using a dodgy strava app.


----------



## G3CWI (4 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Strava phone apps should have it's own league tables,.



Much the same applies to very short segments where GPS errors must account for some of the spread of times. I tend to hide segments less than say 200m.


----------



## G3CWI (4 Sep 2014)

152l2 said:


> Does any one know how many rides i can keep unsyc'd without losing them?
> I will be using Strava whilst in Holland next week and dont think i will be able to get online to upload my routes.




I think it will take 25 at a time. You wont lose them though as you can just upload them in batches of 25.


----------



## downfader (4 Sep 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Makes me laugh that fast downhills linked on Strava are frowned upon...whilst there's always a new "What's Your Fastest Speed Achieved" thread running with many posts. No mention of Strava, it's suddenly acceptable.


Its the only chance I've got being 15 stone haha!!


----------



## downfader (4 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Strava phone apps should have it's own league tables, some of the segments have ridiculous av.speeds all by iphone apps some at 60mph average, kinda spoils it for everyone not using a dodgy strava app.


A phone takes the same GPS signal as a Garmin etc - even a Garmin can be prone to errors and interference. I dont see any point in separation of the info.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2014)

But because phones are not as capable of receiving signals from as many GPS satellites at the same time they use cell site data to firm up the calculations.


----------



## SimonJKH (4 Sep 2014)

G3CWI said:


> Is your contention that all downhill segments are dangerous? I assume not in which case your suggestion would be a rather blunt instrument. How would you handle segments that contained a downhill section along with uphill parts?


No, I just think downhill segments are stupid.


----------



## NorvernRob (4 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Strava phone apps should have it's own league tables, some of the segments have ridiculous av.speeds all by iphone apps some at 60mph average, kinda spoils it for everyone not using a dodgy strava app.



I have used the iPhone app for months, sometimes alongside the Garmin too and never once have I had a silly time on a segment. Many times I've ridden with a mate who always uses his garmin, and the segments we rode together never vary by more than a few seconds.

The 60mph average segments are clearly people leaving it running whilst in their car! Just flag them up.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Sep 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> No, I just think downhill segments are stupid.



Why? Around here there are plenty of 1+ mile descents. On these it gives you a chance to show descending skill. Some people are fast and some are not due to how good you are at getting aero, lines taken through corners etc. Equally valid as an uphill KoM which basically is a league table of watts/kg


----------



## summerdays (4 Sep 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> The 60mph average segments are clearly people leaving it running whilst in their car! Just flag them up.


The time I left my phone on in the back of the car (realised after setting off), when I got home it did upload but it automatically hid the whole ride and suggested I may have been in a car for part of the journey, and then it gave me the option to edit the ride. I just moved a slider to trim the length of the ride back to the point I arrived at the car. It was very easy to sort out.


----------



## Simontm (5 Sep 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I have used the iPhone app for months, sometimes alongside the Garmin too and never once have I had a silly time on a segment. Many times I've ridden with a mate who always uses his garmin, and the segments we rode together never vary by more than a few seconds.
> 
> The 60mph average segments are clearly people leaving it running whilst in their car! Just flag them up.



My idiocy is putting my phone in my pocket and forgetting to turn it off when I get somewhere. 

The best was having taken 1 hour 45mins to go 8 miles - however, that also entailed parking up, getting a round in, then graciously accepting another beer before realising. 

I don't use Strava for segments really more checking my commute time as am a big ex-rugby player riding an 8-speed hybrid but I do check the ones on my commute and was bemused to read that I had got up to 45mph uphill!!! 

Must be better than I thought....say if I got a road bike should I enter some sprints next year, I mean with those sort of speeds...


----------

